# Burial outfits



## Tasha

I dont really know if this is the right place, I hope I dont upset or offend any one. It is just I have ordered two dresses today one for Riley Rae to buried in and one for her memory box, as well as two tiny lilac teddies, again one for her and one for her memory box (when I get one). But having talked to some other Mummy's who have had second trimester losses, they didnt know about this sort of site. 

So I hope it is okay to share it here, in the hope that one day it helps someone else (of course I never want any one to need it though). 

https://baby-burial-gowns.co.uk/


----------



## Jox

Thank you for sharing Tasha. I never knew of these sites :-( x


----------



## SassyLou

Thanks Tasha xxx


----------



## kam78

Thank you Tasha! I think nothing posted on this site could be offensive... Info passed along from mother to another, I am more than sure this is helpfull to many ... 

Thanks again!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Thank you, I agree it is helpful not offensive. I hope you are doing somewhat ok, I am so very sorry.
xoxoxooxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry:


----------



## mercedes2010

While my Brittany Rose was too tiny for a gown, I am orderng one of the little teddy bears in her memory. Thanks for sharing this and :hugs: to all the mommys who have lost an angel!! :cry:


----------



## Tasha

Massive :hugs::hugs: I am 'glad' you have found something in Brittany Rose's memory.

I ordered two of the 0-1lb dresses, Riley Rae was 340 grams so 11.9 ounces so I hope it wont be too big. I also ordered two of the tiny teddies, both lilac because purple is her colour.


----------



## hayley x

Thank you for sharing :hugs: x


----------



## kam78

Big Hugs to you Mercedes2010.. So glad you found a lil dress for Brittany Rose... I kept my Emma's dress & hat, along with everything else I could grab LOL.. My most valuable treasures ... Xoxo


----------



## mercedes2010

Thanks for the kind comments! I am just so glad someone is doing this for the tiny sweet souls...and I only wish I had found it earlier. But the bear (and maybe one of the shawls) will make a charming little memory box for her. I would like to hug the people behind this website! :hugs: And big :hugs: to the mommys!!!


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Thank you for sharing this! Wow.. I never knew something like this exsisted. I would have loved this for Angelika xxx


----------



## Tasha

Her dresses and teddies came today, I was not expecting them so soon because I only paid for first class and ordered them yesterday morning. 

They are beautiful, I will post pictures later as I have to get ready for the doctors now


----------



## babesx3

:hugs:
thanks for this!!
I wish i had known about it before.. i hated the knitted outfit Charlie was put in, he looked like a minature bishop with the hat...:( i would of loved something that i could of picked, but he too was so small... but i would of liked a little boy outfit for him....

i'm sure this will be useful for those who havn't buried or cremated already..
:hugs: i was so sorry to hear of your loss..:hugs:


----------



## kam78

Oooo! Can't wait to see pics of her lil dresses & teddy's!! Take care sweets & good luck at the doctor...

{Xoxo}


----------



## Tasha

The uploading is not working tonight, will try again tomorrow


----------



## BabyBoyle

this is lovely, wish i saw this before Madison was taken. :(

Beautiful memories you will have also xxx


----------



## mummymarsh

ohh tasha wish i had known about this because i was gutted i couldnt buy a proper outfit to fit Charlie :( thanks fo sharing xxxx


----------



## Tasha

I thought I would bump this post. I wrote it three days after Riley Rae was born and it brought such comfort to me that even though she was tiny, I was able to chose a dress for her just like I had her angel big sister. 

I hope it might help someone who is organising their babies funeral. Much love and hugs to you all x


----------

